# Elite victory bare shaft tuning



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Could shim the cams to the left or put more pressure on the left edge of your grip by taking some hand off the grip.


----------



## skiingcappy (May 17, 2013)

Bare shafts hitting right is a weak arrow, you have a few choices. You can lower your points weight, you can use a stiffer spine arrow or you can lower the draw weight of your bow. If it was me I would lower point weight, I don't know your reasoning for running so much point weight. I would think to shoot that kind of weight up front with your draw length and poundage, you will a 250-300 spine arrow. Your forward of center is way out ! Hope this helps!


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I shoot a 29.75" draw and my target bow that has a 330 IBO, is at 60lbs and when building arrows, I know that a 27.5" 340 spine shaft won't be underspined even with 160gr in the front. OT2 software says that's on the stiff side for my bow and my 340s at 28.5" carbon to carbon tune perfectly with 180gr up front.


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

The arrow is not underspined i do know that. the reason for 160 grains in the front is to make up for the weight difference in the lighter arrow and better long range accuracy. I build target arrows all the time like this and works just fine. Last year i ran ultralight 400s with 140 grins in the front outta the same bow and had great success. Im just trying to see what others are doing if they are having left tears and can clean it up. if i could cut the tear in half, and get my bare/fletched to be closer that would be great i can tweak the rest as i shoot this setup a little more.


----------



## dk-1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Shim cams to the left about .010 to start, put your center shot to 13/16, and move your cable guard to a neutral position in-line with the riser and try again. You will get close with shimming, then should move your cable guard, and lastly the rest.


----------

